# Corn fritters



## Rascal (Jan 21, 2019)

Do you make these, I love them, creamed corn onion bacon egg and flour, fried.

Russ

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ent.php?attachmentid=33221&stc=1&d=1548130899


----------



## Rascal (Jan 21, 2019)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=33221&stc=1&d=1548130899u

Served with Worcester sauce.
Russ


----------



## caseydog (Jan 22, 2019)

I've only made them once. They were heart-cloggingly good. 

CD

.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 22, 2019)

BTW, Rascal, thanks for giving me a good reason to change the oil in my deep fryer. 

CD


----------



## Rascal (Jan 22, 2019)

I've just had one cold, just as good. Are they fattening??? I should have read the tin.

Russ


----------



## taxlady (Jan 22, 2019)

Rascal said:


> Do you make these, I love them, creamed corn onion bacon egg and flour, fried.
> 
> Russ
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ent.php?attachmentid=33221&stc=1&d=1548130899


  Sounds interesting.

 That link doesn't work for me. It tells me, "Invalid Attachment specified."

Is this the one you meant? It was the only one I found here at DC.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/corn-fritters-4460.html#post45745


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 22, 2019)

Those look delicious....takes me back to my childhood.  My dad used to make them for us as a special treat.  Haven't had corn fritters since I was a kid!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2019)

I've had them, but I've never made them. I don't think they're especially fattening or bad for you, unless you eat them every day along with deep-fried fish and chips


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 22, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> That link doesn't work for me. It tells me, "Invalid Attachment specified."
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the link to the recipe for corn fritters, Taxy. 

I've noticed that the links that accompany Russ's pics, revert back to the pic rather than a recipe.  Not sure why, but I'm computer illiterate.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 22, 2019)

I made 9, they are all gone. Man they are soooo good. I first discovered creamed corn 40 years ago at a bakery. They had creamed corn and ham sammiches. I loved them. I still make these as well even today.

Russ


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 22, 2019)

I'd love to see your recipe, Russ!


----------



## Rascal (Jan 22, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> I'd love to see your recipe, Russ!



Cheryl, here it is

1 can creamed corn approx 350 Gm/ ml.
1 egg
1 chopped onion
2 slices bacon chopped up
3 tablespoons flour

Mix and fry in oil. You won't be sorry you made them.

Russ


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 22, 2019)

Rascal said:


> Cheryl, here it is
> 
> 1 can creamed corn approx 350 Gm/ ml.
> 1 egg
> ...


 
...only 3 tablespoons of flour....?


----------



## caseydog (Jan 22, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> ...only 3 tablespoons of flour....?



I mix mine to a certain consistency -- like a chunky pancake batter. You want the batter to hold together when you drop it into your hot oil, but not be too dry/doughy. 

CD


----------



## Rascal (Jan 22, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> ...only 3 tablespoons of flour....?



3 heaped tablespoons, add more if you want. Good luck, they only take 10 mins to make.

Russ


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 22, 2019)

OK.  Thanks.


----------



## Addie (Jan 23, 2019)

I love fritters of any kind. Every year my sister and I would take both families to Vermont for maple syrup gathering time. There was a restaurant we always stopped at and I always ordered fritters. I used to make clam fritters. I don't know why I stopped. 

I often will open a can of creamed corn, add an ungodly size piece of butter and eat it like corn chowder. So corn fritters is on the list of foods I want to get back to. I ALWAYS have creamed style corn on hand. 

Thanks for the memory jab for fritters. They are so inexpensive to make.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 25, 2019)

Addie said:


> I love fritters of any kind. Every year my sister and I would take both families to Vermont for maple syrup gathering time. There was a restaurant we always stopped at and I always ordered fritters. I used to make clam fritters. I don't know why I stopped.
> 
> I often will open a can of creamed corn, add an ungodly size piece of butter and eat it like corn chowder. So corn fritters is on the list of foods I want to get back to. I ALWAYS have creamed style corn on hand.
> 
> Thanks for the memory jab for fritters. They are so inexpensive to make.



I love clam fritters as well as corn fritters. Heck, I just like fritters. I've made zucchini fritters as well.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 25, 2019)

Mmm...those all sound good.  My dad used to make us apple fritters, too.  They were so good - I wish I had asked him for his recipe back then...


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 26, 2019)

I think just about anything can be made into a fritter. Onion fritters are good too. If you're an onion lover like I am, they're pure heaven.


----------

